# Okay Bobby ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

You have had enough time on the pens and key fobs, lets see some bowls,platters and goblets,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,smile

It will only hurt for a little while when you ruin one hahahahahahah

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> You have had enough time on the pens and key fobs, lets see some bowls,platters and goblets,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,smile
> 
> It will only hurt for a little while when you ruin one hahahahahahah
> 
> dick


My first one is laying or floating in the saltwater lake behind the house.:headknock


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You made a Frisbee????


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> You made a Frisbee????


That is so wrong...funny as heck but wrong LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bobby again.
​
I'm dying here! That was frigging funny


----------

